# Echinodorus tank (the end)



## Ian Holdich (5 Mar 2012)

before we get started, this isn't a 'scape' perse, it's more of an experiment/plant species tank. I for one am blown away by the ADA aquajournals and love some of the more simplistic scapes. There was one with just a single species Echinodorus with a glosso carpet, which i loved. There are also tanks on here which also inspire me, one of them was Mike (Clonitza) tank, he had one going with various stems and a single Echinodorus.

The other reason i wanted to start a Echinodorus tank is because they are under used and understated plants IMO. The tank may turn into a an absolute Echinodorus jungle, but i'm gonna try and keep on top of trimming with the smaller Echinodorus. At present it does look quite low and unfilled, but in a few months it'll be grown up. I have also gone for another try at a small HC carpet. This is the only non echinodorus in the scape. There is only a minimal amount of hard scape in the tank as well as i don't want hardscape as the main feature in the tank. I want the plants to be the feature.

here's a little run down of the plants in there...

4X E. Red Devil
4x E. Magdalen
1x E. Marble Queen
1x E. Ruben
2x E. Quadricostatus
1x E. Tricolour (main feature plant)
HC and Vesicularia dubyana 

here's just a quick snap shot of the tank and bare with it, it 'should' look good once grown up and in. The plants still have their emersed leaves.



Echinodorus by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## Iain Sutherland (5 Mar 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank*

i like, will be sure to follow


----------



## Ady34 (5 Mar 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank*

Hi Ian,
great to see someone trying something a bit different.
Looks great already and i love the fish choice. Marbled hatchets are one of my all time favourite fish, watch them with no lid though, especially at lights out time!
If you ever need any floating plants to ease them in the early stages just drop me a pm and ill send some silvinia natans foc. 
Cheerio,
Ady..


----------



## foxfish (5 Mar 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank*

I have got  Red Devil, Marble Queen & Ruben in my tank.
I have found the Ruben & red devil quite fast growers, after about three weeks they started really moving but, the marble queen has been slow to get going. 
The queen has lost all the old leaves & now has about 8 new ones however they are nowhere near the size or number of the other two Echinodorus species leaves!


----------



## awtong (5 Mar 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank*

This is a very interesting idea.  I think this will look great in a couple of months.

Andy


----------



## Ady34 (5 Mar 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank*

Can i just ask Ian, did you re-use the old substrate and therefore enabled such quick restocking? (no ammonia spike etc as with new ada substrate)
Cheers,
Ady.


----------



## Ian Holdich (5 Mar 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank*



> i like, will be sure to follow



thanks mate!



> Hi Ian,
> great to see someone trying something a bit different.
> Looks great already and i love the fish choice. Marbled hatchets are one of my all time favourite fish, watch them with no lid though, especially at lights out time!
> If you ever need any floating plants to ease them in the early stages just drop me a pm and ill send some silvinia natans foc.
> ...





> Can i just ask Ian, did you re-use the old substrate and therefore enabled such quick restocking? (no ammonia spike etc as with new ada substrate)
> Cheers,
> Ady


Thanks Ady, much appreciated. I may take you up on that offer, the only factor that made me get them was that they were in an open top in the LFS and he hadn't lost any, and there were none in the surrounding tanks. The substrate is just topped of Florabase, it's only 7 months old. It did well after ripping everything else out, it kept it's shape and hasn't crumbled, the filter is also mature, so i stocked the Green neons from the other scape. I like them.



> I have got Red Devil, Marble Queen & Ruben in my tank.
> I have found the Ruben & red devil quite fast growers, after about three weeks they started really moving but, the marble queen has been slow to get going.
> The queen has lost all the old leaves & now has about 8 new ones however they are nowhere near the size or number of the other two Echinodorus species leaves!



Cheers for that, did the Queen get larger leaves then?? I have tried to be careful not to get to many tankbusters. Thats why i only got the Tricolour (max 40cm lol) and the Queen (max at about 20cm lololol). 



> This is a very interesting idea. I think this will look great in a couple of months.



Thanks Andy...we'll see if it ends up being a jungle.


----------



## foxfish (5 Mar 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank*

My tank has only been planted for about four weeks now, I have planted the queen close to the surface as I hope it will grow out of the water. The plant has been said to be more tolerant of a dry atmosphere & the leaves will remain healthy out of the water!
During the last week all the Echinodorus are showing strong growth...


----------



## Ian Holdich (5 Mar 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank*

I also read that about the Queen, i have read that they will loose the mottled leaves without good C02 distribution. I suppose thats a test in itself. I'm quite looking forward to this tank.


----------



## foxfish (5 Mar 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank*

Well mine has increased the mottled effect considerably, I was only looking at it tonight thinking - that's very mottley LOL


----------



## Antipofish (5 Mar 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank*

LOL, knew you must have had something else in mind if you had ripped your old one down (and once you have used the final FTS image for the purpose you mentioned earlier, please can I have a full or decent res image for a screensaver ? I loved that scape so much).

I like it already, though can you do an annotated image with details of which plant is which name so that newbies like me can learn what the plants are ? Hehe.

Marbled hatchets.  Damn you !  Now theres another species I have been reminded about loving and want in my tank.  GREAT CHOICE !!  

This one is, of course, going on my "subscribe topic" list  Cannot wait to see it growing in.


----------



## Antipofish (5 Mar 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank*

Oh and can we have tank/equipment specs please mate ?  I for one always love to compare...


----------



## darren636 (5 Mar 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank*

i  do  like  echinodorus,  trouble  is  their  leaves  change  into  long  strappy  affairs  in  my  tank


----------



## Alastair (5 Mar 2012)

*Echinodorus tank*

Nice one Ian. A man after my i
Own heart. Something much different from the norm. I personally loved all the varied E. species leaf textures and colours in my last tank so will be following this with interest mate. 
Can't wait to see it grow in. I found mine grew at a rapid rate with lots of co2 and ferts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antipofish (5 Mar 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank*

Keep coming back to take another look at that pic, hehe.


----------



## faizal (5 Mar 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank*

Very very nice. I love the dragon stones. Ian did you tie down the moss as it shows us in the tutorials section? I love echinodorus(es)


----------



## Ian Holdich (6 Mar 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank*

Thanks again Chris



> Oh and can we have tank/equipment specs please mate ? I for one always love to compare



Tank - Ehiem 126 scubaline
Filter and curculation - 1 hydor Koralia 900 and 1 JBL e700
C02 @ 1bps through an in tank atomiser
Substrate  - Columbo Florabase
Hardscape - Dragonstone (though i didn't want the hardscape to take over, thats why it's minimal)
Lighting - Arcadia original 2 x 18w T8's
Ferts - to begin with 6ml of TPN+ daily, 4ml of Easycarbo and some extra K from ADA.
Daily water changes of 25% for 2 weeks and then drop to twice weekly when the plants have settled into their new environment.



> I do like echinodorus, trouble is their leaves change into long strappy affairs in my tank



this is one of the reasons i haven't gone for the good old Blehie sword, they really do get massive, saying that the max size of the Tricolour is supposed to be around 45-50cm



> Nice one Ian. A man after my i
> Own heart. Something much different from the norm. I personally loved all the varied E. species leaf textures and colours in my last tank so will be following this with interest mate.
> Can't wait to see it grow in. I found mine grew at a rapid rate with lots of co2 and ferts



Thanks Al, they should be manageable under T8 lighting (hopefully), as said before i'm really looking forward to this tank. I'm also gonna try and keep the fish regional as well.




> Very very nice. I love the dragon stones. Ian did you tie down the moss as it shows us in the tutorials section? I love echinodorus(es)



Thanks Faizal, yes the moss is just tied to riccia stones, expertly made by Mark Evans. The moss is the only thing to come over from the old tank.


----------



## Ian Holdich (6 Mar 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank*

Got a couple of shots of the new residents, the Marbles were added on Friday (and touch wood, i haven't lost one yet).


Marbled Hatchet by Ian Holdich, on Flickr

and a new one for me, i got a pair of apistogramma cacatuoides double red, a very interesting fish. I have moved most of my Cherries into my nano as he started on them as soon as i put them in. I shall be off to get some more amanos over the weekend as they seem to leave them alone.


apistogramma cacatuoides double red by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## Ady34 (6 Mar 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank*

Great shots Ian, that apisto is a beaut, ive seen various types but was cautious about shrimp compatibility, if yours continue to leave the amanos alone i may well get some myself!


			
				ianho said:
			
		

> the Marbles were added on Friday (and touch wood, i haven't lost one yet).


Nice to hear that, they must be happy in their new home!   
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Antipofish (6 Mar 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank*

Superb pics Ian.  Loving the apisto choice   Where do you get your Amano's from and how much is the going price for them can I ask ?


----------



## Ian Holdich (7 Mar 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank*



> Great shots Ian, that apisto is a beaut, ive seen various types but was cautious about shrimp compatibility, if yours continue to leave the amanos alone i may well get some myself!



Cheers mate, yeah, so far so good with the amanos, a loverly looking fish.




> Where do you get your Amano's from and how much is the going price for them can I ask ?



thanks Chris, the amanos are currently 5 for a tenner.


----------



## awtong (7 Mar 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank*

Those marbles look great with a hint of green near the head.  Never really been a fan of hatchets but they look lovely examples.  Starts me thinking.....

Andy


----------



## Ian Holdich (7 Mar 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank*

cheers andy, yes they show all different colours, they show a good amount of purple as well. Under different lights you get a mother of pearl effect.


----------



## Antipofish (7 Mar 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank*

Do you know what other fish you will keep in there Ian ? Sadly I have just watched my male Cacatuoides systematically attack a cardinal to the point of death.  I think it must have been poorly anyway as its not going near any of the others, but I am wondering if they are too small and delicate to have in with the Apistos


----------



## darren636 (7 Mar 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank*

hey antipofish,  did  you  quarantine  the  apistos'  and  can  you  see  any  ailments  with  the  cardies?


----------



## Antipofish (7 Mar 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank*



			
				darren636 said:
			
		

> hey antipofish,  did  you  quarantine  the  apistos'  and  can  you  see  any  ailments  with  the  cardies?



didnt quarantine, have no facility for that.  but they were healthy and i have been watching the tank they were in.  no ailments seen with the cardinals.  i think this one was a bit dodgy before the apistos went in to be honest, and being cichlids they picked up on that.  the remaining cardinals are going to a mates tank now anyway as I am not convinced with the colouring of them in my tank.


----------



## Gary Nelson (7 Mar 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank*

Very nice Ian and fantastic pics of the fish - nice to see something different too, I'll be watching this one progress


----------



## Ian Holdich (9 Mar 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank*

thanks Gary...well it's been planted a week now and i'm getting new leaves on most of the swords, the Red Devil leaves are really eye catching, hopefully all the leaves will stay this colour???


Echinodorus Red devil by Ian Holdich, on Flickr

and as i have witness before on full moons in my tanks, the Amano full moon meeting (very strange behaviour)


full moon meeting by Ian Holdich, on Flickr

my new fave fish, 


Apisto by Ian Holdich, on Flickr

and a full tank shot

FTS by Ian Holdich, on Flickr

so far so good, added more Purigen today, also took out an old mature sponge and added some Seachem Matrix after reading an article George put on FB

http://theaquaticgazette.com/2012/03/08/seachem-matrix/


----------



## darren636 (9 Mar 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank*

that  is  an  interesting  article,i  was  intending  on  buying  substrat  pro  but  now  i  will  give  the  matrix  a  spin.


----------



## Alastair (9 Mar 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank*

Looking good so far Ian. I'm keeping my eye on this still. 

I also took out my substrate pro in my 2080 and used matrix in the top tray. Awesome stuff.


----------



## Ian Holdich (9 Mar 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank*



> that is an interesting article,i was intending on buying substrat pro but now i will give the matrix a spin.



Yeah it is interesting, Matrix is also a lot cheaper than Substrat pro, seems better than an old sponge anyways lol.

here's the research they got the article from albeit Seachem payed for the research, it all seems legit.

http://www.seachem.com/support/SpecificSurface.pdf



> Looking good so far Ian. I'm keeping my eye on this still.
> 
> I also took out my substrate pro in my 2080 and used matrix in the top tray. Awesome stuff.



thank you Al...as i say it must be better than an old sponge!


----------



## jalexst (9 Mar 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank*

Great tank Ian, I will be watching it grow!

Good job,

J.


----------



## Antipofish (9 Mar 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank*

Really loving how this is starting to develop. Its going to be a stunner.  Wow those amanos are weird buggers.  How do they fair with your Apistos Ian ? My cherrys are constantly hiding in fear


----------



## Ian Holdich (9 Mar 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank*

Thanks Chris...

The amanos are fine so far, they really aren't bothered by them. I have removed all the cherries i could into my nano though as they started munching straight away.


----------



## Ian Holdich (13 Mar 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank*

here's a quick vid of the tank, the Hc seems to be taking this time around, i'm getting new leaves on all echinodorus. The old leaves are starting to go though, so i need to keep on top of things at the min. Still doing daily water changes.
best viewed in 720p and upwards


----------



## Antipofish (13 Mar 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank*

Lovely video Ian.  At 0:51 did your female Apisto pick off a cherry shrimp ?  The tank is looking clean and crisp.  Spot on


----------



## Alastair (13 Mar 2012)

*Echinodorus tank (video on P4)*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Lovely video Ian.  At 0:51 did your female Apisto pick off a cherry shrimp ?  The tank is looking clean and crisp.  Spot on



I thought the same


----------



## Westyggx (13 Mar 2012)

*Echinodorus tank (video on P4)*

Nice video mate


----------



## spyder (14 Mar 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (video on P4)*

Looking great, like the idea. Can't wait to see it when those Quadricostatus start chucking out runners.


----------



## Antipofish (14 Mar 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (video on P4)*

Ian I have a question mate.  How well rooted is that HC already ?  What do you do when cleaning that during a water change to avoid it getting sucked into oblivion ?  Sorry, I may have asked you this before but want to revisit the topic as I do not feel I am keeping my tank as clean as I should be.


----------



## Ian Holdich (14 Mar 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (video on P4)*



> At 0:51 did your female Apisto pick off a cherry shrimp ?


Thanks Chris
yes, i moved most of the cherries over to my other tank, some i couldn't get. 



> Nice video mate



Thanks Westy



> Looking great, like the idea. Can't wait to see it when those Quadricostatus start chucking out runners.



Thanks Spyder, they have already started throwing the runners out. They'll be another thing to keep on top of.



> Ian I have a question mate. How well rooted is that HC already ? What do you do when cleaning that during a water change to avoid it getting sucked into oblivion ? Sorry, I may have asked you this before but want to revisit the topic as I do not feel I am keeping my tank as clean as I should be.



The Hc is planted with rock wool still on ala the same as in this vid



I don't touch the Hc, just leave it to make sure it takes.


----------



## Antipofish (15 Mar 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (video on P4)*

Thanks Ian that video was very useful.  I knew some of the techniques but not all of them.  Im gonna try HC now


----------



## faizal (15 Mar 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (video on P4)*

Hi Ian ,...I loved the video. What song did u have playing at the background? I thought it suited it perfectly. Nice nice tank. Looking forward to seeing it progress. all the best with it.


----------



## Ian Holdich (15 Mar 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (video on P4)*

hey Faizal, thanks for the compliment...the tune in the back is Cinematic Orchestra - Build a home. They do a lot of the background music for the documentaries on the BBC.


----------



## Ian Holdich (21 Mar 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (video on P4)*

update time...

The echinodorus tricolour is throwing off proper new leaves now. It's a nice sword as the leaf colours starts off white, then gets reddy brown spots on it as the Ozelot does. Then finally a nice green. 

I have dumped the HC in my nano, i wish i'd gone with glosso the first time round with this tank. I have swapped the glosso out of my nano in the tank. The glosso has been in the tank for about 3 days and it showing some good new growth already.

heres some pics...


Tricolour by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


Zebra by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


new growth by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


FTS by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## darren636 (21 Mar 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (video on P4)*

clean and crisp. Those greens really pop with vitality.  which light tubes do you use? And err... How much output? Thanks.


----------



## Antipofish (21 Mar 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (video on P4)*

Looking great Ian.  Why did you ditch the HC? Also can you do a close up of your diffuser and possible a short clip to show how it gets distributed ? I would find that pretty useful as I am contemplating using the same method.  Thanks.


----------



## Ian Holdich (21 Mar 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (video on P4)*



> which light tubes do you use? And err... How much output?



thanks Darren, the tubes are 2 x JBL 18 watt T8 Natur 9000k bulbs, i like the looks of the 9000k jbl bulbs, i has the T5 versions in my old tank. 



> Why did you ditch the HC? Also can you do a close up of your diffuser and possible a short clip to show how it gets distributed ?



I got a little fed up with the HC TBH, i wanted to use glosso to begin with, but didn't for some reason. I will get a vid up of the diffuser and distribution over the next few days hopefully. I'm doing 13 hour days at the moment though.


----------



## Antipofish (21 Mar 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (video on P4)*

What was it about it that made you fed up ? Is it a pain, do you just tire of the same old same old, or something else.  Just trying to see if there are pitfalls to it.  Im hoping to set up a 30l nano with it in.  Also, I have the chance of a Dennerle nano that comes with a 4 bar single PC type bulb that came with the nano in the first place.  Its meant for marines in that it has 3 of the tubes as white and one as blue.  The light spectrum produced appears OK but i dont know what it would be like with plants.  Would such a light do any HARM though ?


----------



## faizal (22 Mar 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (video on P4)*

Those plants are looking very healthy. Ian which in your opinion is of the hardier variety of echinodorus? The bleheri or the amazonicus?


----------



## Ian Holdich (24 Mar 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (video on P4)*

hey Chris, i just wanted to have a go at Glosso, it's going great guns in this tank already. The temp (Kelvin) of lighting is really just for ascteics imo, i just prefer the white clean look. I don't like the yellow look in a tank.

Faizal, i'm no Echinodorus expert, but the Bleheri should be the more hardier of the 2.

heres a vid for Chris...(excuse the in and out of focus, it's hard videoing bubbles!) best viewed in 720p.


----------



## Antipofish (24 Mar 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (video on P4)*

Cheers Ian.  Is the diffuser at the front of the tank ?  Green neons ?  And what are the other tetras ?  Looking great.  That diffuser certainly creates fine bubbles


----------



## faizal (25 Mar 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (video on P4)*

Thanks ian.    The tanks looking great by the way.


----------



## Ian Holdich (27 Mar 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (Tricolor leaves)*

cheers Faizal.


heres a couple of pics of the new leaves on the main Echinodorus (tricolour), the colours are quite stunning, the are really pink when you catch them at certain angles. There is only a couple of old leaves left now. This is a really nice looking plant.


tric3 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


tric4 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## Antipofish (27 Mar 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (Tricolor leaves)*

Beautiful images Ian, really top notch stuff   This tank is taking on a stunning appearance now.  Inspiring stuff


----------



## darren636 (27 Mar 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (Tricolor leaves)*

nice pictures.


----------



## Ian Holdich (3 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (Tricolor leaves)*

thanks guys...

well, look what i came home to find today.


----------



## darren636 (3 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (Tricolor leaves)*

is  that  a  nymph  in  tric  4?


----------



## GHNelson (3 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (Tricolor leaves)*



			
				darren636 said:
			
		

> is  that  a  nymph  in  tric  4?


Yea that looks like a nymph alright.  
hoggie


----------



## Ian Holdich (3 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (Tricolor leaves)*

eh?


----------



## GHNelson (3 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (Tricolor leaves)*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> eh?


Second picture underside of the leaf what is that lurking there?
If its a nymph it may have your youngsters.
hoggie


----------



## Ian Holdich (3 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (Tricolor leaves)*

Oh I'm with you...no, thats a pregnant amano shrimp on the leaf.


----------



## GHNelson (3 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (Tricolor leaves)*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> Oh I'm with you...no, that's a pregnant amano shrimp on the leaf.



I would have bet money on that being a alien intruding nymph...just goes to show how photos can be a tad misleading at times.
Nice set up bye the way....love the fish.
hoggie


----------



## creg (3 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (Tricolor leaves)*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> thanks guys...
> 
> well, look what i came home to find today.




thats so cool. what lighting do you use on this tank? i the colour a lot.


----------



## sarahtermite (3 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (Tricolor leaves)*

Congratulations on the new additions!    That's a very fertile system you've got there, what with the Apisto fry _and_ the shrimp   

They're lovely fish - one of the few that I've had breeding success with in my main tank.


----------



## Ian Holdich (3 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (Tricolor leaves)*

Cheers Hoggie



> what lighting do you use on this tank? i the colour a lot.



Thanks Creg, the lighting is an Arcadia classic, running 2x 18w T8's that are 9000k. They are the JBL Natr bulbs, i used these in my corner tank and loved the colour.



> Congratulations on the new additions!  That's a very fertile system you've got there, what with the Apisto fry and the shrimp



thanks Sarah, the apistos are a nice addition to a tank IMO, lets see if she can raise the fry, i have had some offers on them already.


----------



## creg (3 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (Tricolor leaves)*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> Thanks Creg, the lighting is an Arcadia classic, running 2x 18w T8's that are 9000k. They are the JBL Natr bulbs, i used these in my corner tank and loved the colour.



i have my cheap aps lumaire which uses some unbranded cheap t5 tubes, will any brand of tube fit this light unit? it dosnt seem to show off the colour of the fish or plants aswell as what my arcadia did on my old 60 litre tank.


----------



## Ian Holdich (5 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (Tricolor leaves)*

yes, as long as you have the right measurements and wattage.


Got a nice surprise through the post yesterday from Mark Evans...
Sandwiches?

vis2 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr

nope it was a load of E Vesuvius!


vis3 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr

all the old leaves have now gone from the Tricolour, it's starting to take it's submerged form and getting larger.


vis1 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## Ady34 (5 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (Tricolor leaves)*

Looking nice Ian, any chance of the fry surviving you think?
White widows too, when did they sneak in?
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Ian Holdich (6 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (Tricolor leaves)*

cheers Ady, i think all the fry has gone, the mother is now swimming freely. She also took out some tetras in the deal. I got a few white skirts the other day, they add a little different colour in there. I'm thinking of selling on the rest of the tetras and getting a large school of the white skirts.


----------



## Ady34 (6 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (Tricolor leaves)*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> cheers Ady, i think all the fry has gone, the mother is now swimming freely. She also took out some tetras in the deal. I got a few white skirts the other day, they add a little different colour in there. I'm thinking of selling on the rest of the tetras and getting a large school of the white skirts.



Shame, but i suppose in a non dedicated breeding set up its unlikely for egg layers to successfully rear young. Pity about the collateral damage tetras too. Maybe moving the smaller ones on and getting som larger species as you suggest would help with the Apistos. Whites skirts, 'marmite' fish, but a good contrast, personally id like to see black widows or black phantoms in this set up, theyd look great! Even flame tetras. 
Hatchet fish still there?
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (Tricolor leaves)*

I want that container back!!!!!  *(  )


----------



## Ian Holdich (7 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (Tricolor leaves)*

@ Ady, i wasn't keen on white skirts until i saw them in the flesh and they really stick out well in a planted tank. The hatchets lasted a week and then all went flying, a real shame cos they looked ace. 

@ Mark...no chance mate, it's my new work sandwich container! (ps that was a joke!)

heres a quick pic of the White Skirt Tetras, they are a hard fish to get a decent pic of so you can appreciate them in the tank.


whiteskirt1 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (Tricolor leaves)*

Heres the pic that inspired me to try this tank (with some obvious differences).

It's also inspired me to totally restock it. My neighbors have just bought another tank and are going to take all the fish off my hands. Await for guppies!



amano scape by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## Ady34 (18 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (Tricolor leaves)*

gotta love amano.


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (Tricolor leaves)*

i just think the Guppies compliment that tank to perfection.


----------



## Antipofish (18 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (Tricolor leaves)*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> i just think the Guppies compliment that tank to perfection.



Have you thought about going for all one colour with yours ? I think the all black ones would look amazing.


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (Tricolor leaves)*

I don't know yet, i'm gonna have a look around over the next few days, when the others go. I saw a tank full in my LFS the other week and they are eye catching. They aren't everyones cuppa tea though. Amano uses them a fair bit though, so they can't be bad.


----------



## darren636 (18 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (Tricolor leaves)*

its' hip to be square...


----------



## Ady34 (18 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (Tricolor leaves)*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> i just think the Guppies compliment that tank to perfection.


Agreed, I think its the tail shape and the echinodorus leaf shape, big and flowing. Also with the tanks simple look it can take the bright colours of the guppys without distracting from the scape and actually adding to it. They remind me a bit of butterflies with that sky blue background.   


			
				ianho said:
			
		

> saw a tank full in my LFS the other week and they are eye catching.


They are eye catching, the Mrs. and the kids will like them too im sure   .  
Guppys arnt as hardy nowadays through extensive breeding, and they like neutral/alkaline conditions best so maybe some water buffers may be needed with soil and c02? Looking through Nature Aquarium Complete Works, Amanos Guppy scape is one of very few with a neutral PH and slightly higher TH. Sand substrate rather than soil too.  
Id maybe stick with all males to enhance the visual effect.... and prevent weekly trips to the LFS with bags of fry   
Im becoming a fan of your tendancy for more unusual fish choices  .
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (Tricolor leaves)*

I also noticed the water chemistry in the guppy scapes he's done. There are some others in the aqya journals he's done and the Gh is always higher than his normal. He normally keeps his Gh at around 4 and Ph higher. I'm mixing Ro and Lincoln water at the moment (which is really hard approx 26gh!!). I was gonna stick with males as i can't be doing with being over run.

cheers for the input Ady.


----------



## Ady34 (18 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (Tricolor leaves)*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> I'm mixing Ro and Lincoln water at the moment (which is really hard approx 26gh!!).


Was just looking through this journal actually, as i remembered from somewhwere that youd started cutting your RO with tap again and that your tap was hard..... dont know from where i remembered this now as its not in this journal, maybe your last one.... not important really. Should all be good then. One of my LFS had a display tank with all male Guppys in recently (not to mention the crashed RAF fighter plane  :silent:  i suppose theres a market for that somewhere   ), the fish looked great though, and as you already said, very eyecatching.
Look forward to seeing them soon.
Ady.


----------



## Ian Holdich (19 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (Tricolor leaves)*

cheers again Ady, but those planes are well expensive! I was in P@H getting some dog food and they had a crashed plane for £99!! (not that i had thought about it lol)

Heres part 2 of the Echinodorus tank.


----------



## Ady34 (19 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (Tricolor leaves)*

Fast mover Ian. Guppys look solid and the plants are filling in nicely.


			
				ianho said:
			
		

> I was in P@H getting some dog food and they had a crashed plane for £99!!


    I wonder why more people dont use them.... ???   
Ady.


----------



## Antipofish (19 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*

More Guppies..... need more guppies.....  

Looking lovely Ian


----------



## Ady34 (19 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*

I noticed from watching the video Ian, that around the 1 minute mark the background goes dark, and the guppys and plants stand out really well. Have you considered a coloured background, maybe black, or is it something that doesnt appeal to you?
Ady.


----------



## darren636 (20 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> More Guppies..... need more guppies.....


 Dont think anyone has ever said that before! Congratulations


----------



## Ian Holdich (20 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*

thanks guys...



> I noticed from watching the video Ian, that around the 1 minute mark the background goes dark, and the guppys and plants stand out really well. Have you considered a coloured background, maybe black, or is it something that doesnt appeal to you?



I might have a go at a black backing, i don't normally like backgrounds, but i may try one. Before the min mark there is a back light on the tank.

@Chris, i'm really crap at judging how many fish make it aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## George Farmer (20 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*

That's a fantastically refreshing aquascape! The swords work really well with the guppies; a combination I've never even considered before.

What gave you the idea, Ian?

Nice vid too.


----------



## Antipofish (20 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> thanks guys...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Ian, I don't think you can say that really.  Aesthetics is a personal thing and what one person likes, another will dislike.  If you are happy with the numbers that is all that matters ultimately.  With guppies, I think their best effect is when they are in larger numbers.  Not "fish shop" density, but certainly I think you could get away wih a good 20.  Maybe add them a few at a time till you like what you see.  Or if you already like what you see then even better (for the wallet too  )  Have you moved the Apistogrammas on too ?  I had to rehome mine as the female was battering the living daylights out of the male (think they had bred damnit) and he was living behind the spraybar poor chap.  I am now told that a couple of males with different body shapes/sizes/colours would be an ideal combination in a tank myself and they should find territories.  I am surprised actually that an 80x45 footprint was not enough for a male and female.  Some women are just a bit more vicious than others I guess      <ducks for cover>


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*

Ooo...with all these guppies, your really spoiling us....er...that's the ferrero rocher advert  

Looks like your idea is being fulfilled. Good stuff.


----------



## Ian Holdich (21 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*

@ George, thanks for the compliment, the guppy idea came from the pic on the previous page, when amano did the submersed wabi kusa. 

@ Chris, i'll pop a few more in there. As for the apistos...they are now in my neighbours 180 with various tetras, the female cost mew a few quid in killed fish and they had also started picking off the amanos. We live a learn.

@ Mark, thanks for the compliment and cheers for the Ferrero Roche ad commentary!lol

The flash's of colour make a big difference to the tank.


----------



## foxfish (22 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*

So from your original list ....
4X E. Red Devil
4x E. Magdalen
1x E. Marble Queen
1x E. Ruben
2x E. Quadricostatus
1x E. Tricolour (main feature plant)
HC and Vesicularia dubyana 
How have those plants fared?


----------



## Ian Holdich (22 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*

hey foxfish...

the red devils are doing well as are the magdalen, quadricostatus,. The tricolour is doing great (a really nice plant). The ruben has remained very small and is just behind the rock on the left. I took the marble queen out as it was competing with the Tricolour and didn't 'look' right. The Hc has been replaced with glosso and the moss is winning.

E.Vesuvius has also been added for a bit of height as everything is staying really small.


----------



## Antipofish (22 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> hey foxfish...
> 
> the red devils are doing well as are the magdalen, quadricostatus,. The tricolour is doing great (a really nice plant). The ruben has remained very small and is just behind the rock on the left. I took the marble queen out as it was competing with the Tricolour and didn't 'look' right. The Hc has been replaced with glosso and the moss is winning.
> 
> E.Vesuvius has also been added for a bit of height as everything is staying really small.



The vesuvius will look great Ian.  One of my favourites even though I don't have any yet.  Out of interest why did you replace the HC ?


----------



## Ian Holdich (22 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*

the Vesuvius is just melting as we speak...I wanted to try glosso in a large tank, as i have only tried it in smaller tanks. Also seeing marks glosso made me want to have a go.

heres a quick pic from a few mins ago.


guppy by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## Ady34 (22 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*

Lovely pic Ian, a great angle, nice ripples and guppys suiting it well.


----------



## Antipofish (22 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*

Ian, photography like that makes me want to get Guppies too !!!   Guppies apart, that is an awesome image.  You were good to start but I have seen your pics get better and better mate.

Vesuvius melting as in expected melt or surprised melt ?  I know some plants do melt when their conditions change.


----------



## Gill (22 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*

Lovely scape, and think the guppies really suit the feel of it. If you want something different I have a nice group of True Wild guppies you can have.


----------



## Ian Holdich (22 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*



> ]Lovely pic Ian, a great angle, nice ripples and guppys suiting it well.



Thanks Ady, was quite please with this pic.



> Guppies apart, that is an awesome image. You were good to start but I have seen your pics get better and better mate.
> 
> Vesuvius melting as in expected melt or surprised melt ? I know some plants do melt when their conditions change.



Cheers for the compliment Chris, it's appriciated. As for the Vasuvuis, it does tend to melt when put in different conditions apparenlty.



> Lovely scape, and think the guppies really suit the feel of it. If you want something different I have a nice group of True Wild guppies you can have.



Thanks Gill, it wasn't my idea, Amano though of it first. I would love some wild guppies, but i haven't got a clue where i would find them.


----------



## pariahrob (22 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*

I love this tank. I really like the large open areas and the guppies suit it so well. Lots of little explosions of colour.


----------



## Ian Holdich (22 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*

Thanks for the comment Rob, i does seem to be coming into it's own at the min.


----------



## Alastair (23 Apr 2012)

*Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*

Looking great as always Ian, very different to the norm and the addition of the guppies completes its individuality mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian Holdich (25 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*

Cheers Alastair, they add some nice additions of colour.

Got an early birthday present, she has treated me to some TMC LED's. They add a really natural look over the tank. 


leds by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## Antipofish (25 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*

NEw light looks great Ian.  What is it made up of ?


----------



## Ian Holdich (26 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*

cheers Chris, the are 2x TMC 500 natural daylight grow beams with the new TMC brackets. After working out running costs and bulb changes, it works out a lot cheaper to have these, and the effect it gives is great!


----------



## webworm (26 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*

Great light.
Can you give details of 

"it works out a lot cheaper to have these"

I think alot of people may be surprised by this.


----------



## Ian Holdich (26 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*

it goes something along the lines of this...

T5 cost breakdown

Wattage of 1 T5's tube: 54W
Kilowatts of 1 T5 tube (watts / 1000 = kw): 0.054kW
Kilowatt hour of 1 T5 tube (kw x hours = kwh): 19.44
Cost in pence (kwh x cost of 1 unit of electricity = cost in pence to run item for 1 month): 330.48
Cost in (pence / 100) to run item for 1 month: £3.30
Cost of 1 T5's tube: £30

Electricity cost to run 2 T5's for 1 month: £6.60
Electricity cost to run 2 T5's for 1 year: £79.20
Replacement tube cost per year: £60.00
Total running cost for 1 year (electricity & replacing tube every year): £139.20
Total running cost for 10 years (electricity & replacing tube every year): £1392.00


LED cost breakdown

Wattage of 1 LED strip: 12W
Kilowatts of 1 LED strip (watts / 1000 = kw): 0.012kW
Kilowatt hour of 1 LED strip (kw x hours = kwh): 4.32
Cost in pence (kwh x cost of 1 unit of electricity = cost in pence to run item for 1 month): 73.44
Cost in (pence / 100) to run item for 1 month: £0.73
Electricity cost to run 1 Aquaray grow beams (2 strips) for 1 month: £1.46
Electricity cost to run 1 Aquaray grow beams (2 strips) for 1 year: £17.52
Total running cost for 10 years: £175.20


----------



## webworm (26 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*

Thanks Ian, it is somewhat compelling.


----------



## Antipofish (26 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*

Ian,I think your costs are a little skewed.  Most of us do not pay full price now for out tubes and can get them for about a quarter of the figure you have quoted.  That notwithstanding, the figures do still compute though.  Even if you were to keep the same T5 tube for 5 years and took out the £600 replacement cost you have quoted, its still a lot cheaper to run the LED's you have there.  

There are two other costs not mentioned...

One other aspect you have not brought into the equation is "redundancy".  Ultimately ours can be a somewhat fickle hobby and we tend to follow trends and change with the technology we use (and I realise that I am a prime participant !!! lol).  

The other is initial purchase price.  

And even including those in any calculations, I still believe that the LED's work out cheaper 

Whats more, they look the mutz nutz mate


----------



## Ian Holdich (26 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*

They also work out cheaper than a brand new Arcadia t5 unit. I can't vouch for the cheap Chinese units though.


----------



## darren636 (26 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*

hey- any chance of a video- would like to see the unit in detail and the effect it gives ? Looks rather nice.


----------



## flygja (26 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*

Guppies are underrated as planted tank fish these days. Nothing impresses women and children more than 1. goldfish 2. guppies. Also, here in Malaysia, guppies are so overbred that they've become genetically weak. I remember 20 years ago guppies were the choice of first time fishkeepers, they look good and they never die. These days cheap-as-chips guppies don't last more than a few weeks in my tanks.


----------



## Antipofish (26 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Guppies are underrated as planted tank fish these days. Nothing impresses women and children more than 1. goldfish 2. guppies. Also, here in Malaysia, guppies are so overbred that they've become genetically weak. I remember 20 years ago guppies were the choice of first time fishkeepers, they look good and they never die. These days cheap-as-chips guppies don't last more than a few weeks in my tanks.



Sadly that genetic weakness is not restricted to Malaysia mate   Its everywhere.  They are lovely fish though. One of the first tanks I saw was walled back and sides with Vallis which created a hood to the tank, and Cabomba cut at different heights in bunches with spaces in between.  It was about 100cm x 45cm x 45cm and had two hundred male guppies in it.  Stunning.


----------



## creg (26 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*

the led lights look great, may i be cheeky and ask how much it cost for everything?


----------



## darren636 (26 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*

swell UK are selling it - it is not cheap and you need the bracket which is extra.


----------



## Ian Holdich (26 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*



> hey- any chance of a video- would like to see the unit in detail and the effect it gives ?



you don't have to ask twice mate, i'll try to get a quick vid up later.



> the led lights look great, may i be cheeky and ask how much it cost for everything?



all in it cost me £170, which i know would have been cheaper to go down the DIY route, but i hate DIY and am quite frankly crap at it. As said a cheap T5 unit would have been £100 (without bulbs), and a decent T5 unit would have been £200+.




> Nothing impresses women and children more than 1. goldfish 2. guppies.



You wouldn't believe the amount of women i have pulled just lately...just don't tell the wife! lol


----------



## pariahrob (26 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*

That's not a bad price at all. Looks nice and slick too. Looking forward to the video!


----------



## creg (26 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*



> the led lights look great, may i be cheeky and ask how much it cost for everything?





> all in it cost me £170, which i know would have been cheaper to go down the DIY route, but i hate DIY and am quite frankly crap at it. As said a cheap T5 unit would have been £100 (without bulbs), and a decent T5 unit would have been £200+.



thats actually a lot cheaper than i would have guessed, still way too expensive for me wish i knew someone who was good at diy who could build one for cheap i bet they give an amazing natural affect to an aquarium


----------



## Ian Holdich (26 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*

they do create a nice effect over the tank, thats what sold it for me.

heres a quick vid.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (26 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*

another nice vid mate, the smimmer from led's and halides takes some getting used to but once you do its hard to imagine going back.  Tank looks lovely and heathy mate.

What video edit software do you use?


----------



## Antipofish (26 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*

I love the shimmer.  Loved it with MH's and love it with LED's.  It gives vibrancy and brings the tank to life even more.  Do you have baby guppies in there or was it shrimplets I saw in the background about 1/3 of the way through ?  You had all males right  ? Or had one of them had one of those dodge NHS ops hahaha ?


----------



## Ian Holdich (27 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*

thanks Iain, still getting some melt at the far right of the tank, i'm sure it's C02 related, i have increased the C02 a tad. As for the video software...don't laugh, but it's only windows movie maker.

cheers Chris, it is more likely to be a shrimplet as i have put a load of the red cherries out of the nano in the main tank again. I better not have a Hermaphrodite in there!


----------



## webworm (27 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*

Great vid, certainly looks like once you make the change you won't ever want to go back.


----------



## Ian Holdich (27 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*

thanks Webworm, yeah i think you're right. Glad you like the vid!


----------



## faizal (29 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*

Ian,...you tank looks amazing mate !!!    

Your shrimps look very active & healthy. Mine didn't last 2 days in the tank despite acclimating them for nearly 4 hours.


----------



## webworm (29 Apr 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*

I'm now at some what of a cross roads, do I upgrade to T5 using an existing fixture I have, or jump straight to LED, more details in my jornal http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f= ... 86#p217586


----------



## Ian Holdich (20 May 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*

This shall be the last pic of this tank as i'm gonna enter it for the IAPLC (Only to keep the numbers up!), it won't finish highly, it'll be in the 1000 i'm sure, but hey...check the professionalism of the studio! lol


OLIVER by Ian Holdich, on Flickr

Got some cracking wood for the next scape!


----------



## Ady34 (20 May 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*

Nice one Ian, you must have had your help there for ages judging by the amount of water thats evaporated...poor kid   .
Looking forward to the next one, what type of wood you got?
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Ian Holdich (20 May 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*

he certainly earned his new Ben 10 figure this afternoon! I really want to show peeps the finished pic!

The new wood is 2 ace bits of Redmoor with some Seiryu stone.


----------



## Mark Evans (20 May 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*

I think you'll do much higher than 1000


----------



## Antipofish (20 May 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I think you'll do much higher than 1000



Me too, my only regret is that we will be starved of updates now   But best of luck Ian


----------



## Alastair (20 May 2012)

*Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*

Ditto mate. Very eager to see how you place. Love this tank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian Holdich (21 May 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*

thanks very much guys, it's really appreciated. Thank you to Mark for casting his artistic eye over the pic : )


I shall be starting a new journal soon.


----------



## creg (21 May 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> thanks very much guys, it's really appreciated. Thank you to Mark for casting his artistic eye over the pic : )
> 
> 
> I shall be starting a new journal soon.


really liked this tank, was refreshing to see guppies and the simplicity was awesome. let us know if youre selling any of the plants   

whats your plans for the new scape?


----------



## Ian Holdich (21 May 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*

the plants will be up for donation...and cheers Creg!  


I have got a few bits of redmoor and some seiryu stone, so going for another nature style aquarium. These aquariums keep my interest a little more.


----------



## Alastair (21 May 2012)

*Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> the plants will be up for donation...and cheers Creg!
> 
> 
> I have got a few bits of redmoor and some seiryu stone, so going for another nature style aquarium. These aquariums keep my interest a little more.



What plants will you be putting up for donation mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faizal (22 May 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> [
> url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/73070360@N08/7232273546/]
> 
> 
> ...



He is soooooooooooooooo cute!!!!!!


----------



## Mark Evans (22 May 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*

Thats Ian you can see in the picture....his son took the picture   

I've seen Ians pic, and it should do pretty good.


----------



## creg (22 May 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Thats Ian you can see in the picture....his son took the picture



lmao


----------



## Ian Holdich (22 May 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*

Tis true, i'm just soooooo cute!!


we are actually a family of borrowers.


----------



## Ady34 (30 May 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*

Hi Ian,
just noticed on the photoshoot your using the t8 luminaire as opposed to the gro beams. Did you take the photo ages ago or is there and advantage to using the flourescents over led?
Only noticed as i came back to this journal as ive been looking at tmc grobeams and remembered you had some with prices etc.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Ian Holdich (31 May 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*

sorry missed this one Ady...yes i used a double T5 and the old T8 unit to get as much light over the tank as possible. I used the grow beams as a backlight. It just added a different dimension to the tank, as you'll see in the entered pic (when i'm aloud to post it)

Well, this tank will come to an end next week and i'm at work til then so i thought i'd get one last pic...


end of echinodrus by Ian Holdich, on Flickr

I'll be starting a new journal soon.


----------



## Ady34 (31 May 2012)

*Re: Echinodorus tank (new vid page 9)*

Ah cool, cheers Ian. 
Looks like the grobeams are doing the trick and ill look forward to the 'final shot' and the next scape.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Antipofish (31 May 2012)

I want those growbeams !!!! LOL


----------



## Ian Holdich (1 Jun 2012)

cheers guys!

and Chris, get some mate, they're well worth the money.


----------



## Antipofish (1 Jun 2012)

ianho said:
			
		

> cheers guys!
> 
> and Chris, get some mate, they're well worth the money.



I think I have got a tile on a bracket coming for my nano       Will work on the main tank... may have to wait till I go optiwhite


----------

